# Does your car make you smile?



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

As title really, my motor is 13yrs old with starship miles and makes me smile every time i drive it

How does yours make you feel. . . .


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

I look forward to driving mine home from work every night and every chane I get to look at it in a shop front reflection id do and grin like a loon every time


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Every time I sink into the leather armchair of the S60, I smile - so comfy, and so effortless to do big journeys in... I drove from Dundee to Cheltenham today, arrived feeling just as refreshed as when I left


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

The Fab always puts a grin on my face...........


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Not really...

I have a 2007 A3 170ps Tdi and it handles well, is pretty damn nippy, build quality is superb, rides well, etc etc.

But it doesn't really excite me...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i own a rover 75................................

seriously though, performance wise, does it hell. when its just been detailed oh yeah. looks way more than about 3k worth of car.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

i love my audi a3 1.8T sport on a 98 108k and it drives ,handles , performs, and looks fantastic 

the skyline however is hard as hell on the back with the coilovers ,loud ,big as the QE2, crap on fuel , sometimes scares the living siht out of me when i get a drift wrong :doublesho , but i never get out without the biggest bloody smile on my face :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Erm... well I've got a Vivaro van at the moment... so that's a no then.

The Multipla was definitely a real pleasure to drive, don't know if it made me smile as such in the way is meant here, looking at it, maybe more of a grimace perhaps 

The motorhome always put me in a good mood more for the places we would be going, sights we'd be seeing, getting out of the house, feeling of freedom and all that.

Motorbikes though, oh yes, every time I rode them really, although the Yam FJ12 was a bit low on that score, no character, buzzbox engine etc, but what it delivered was as good as any of the others (the experience of being on a bike etc), it's just other bikes made me smile just looking at them, cleaning them, or just starting them up and hearing them running.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

200bhp Seat ibiza which pins you in your seat. Love it.


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

I think I am becoming a true Alfa owner...

Mine has lots of "features" but I love driving it and it gets a lot attention when on the road. :wave:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

my car didnt make me smile today, it did however scare the life out of me. brakes decided to mess up when i was getting to the end of a road, huge amount of travel before they just kicked in, just in time otherwise i would have end up hitting a load of traffic


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

heeeell ya...


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

mate i smile just looking at that picture, so owning it and driving it daily must be an awesome experience, lovely car!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Not really but then it is a boggo rental. My old corsa when it worked made me smile a lot!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Old Scooby used to pop and bang after a short blat of the lights.

People ducking made me SMILE!!!!

There is NO better sound in the motoring world than an de-restricted flat four.


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

Streeto said:


> heeeell ya...


is it a proper M3 though, sure they didnt make M3 in that series for uk market, and the one they did make had a wide arch kit on it,

mine does, not many estate cars you can throw aaround with confidence that the 4wd and the active rear diff is going to keep you going relativly straight


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely yes!
Its part of my criteria when buying a car. It has to make me grin


----------



## marcj (Jun 3, 2008)

pits said:


> is it a proper M3 though, sure they didnt make M3 in that series for uk market, and the one they did make had a wide arch kit on it,
> 
> mine does, not many estate cars you can throw aaround with confidence that the 4wd and the active rear diff is going to keep you going relativly straight


iirc the e30 m3 was a left hooker only.


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

my car makes me grin from ear to ear evrytime a porsche tries to have a go.. you can in a nissan


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Not really...
> 
> I have a 2007 A3 170ps Tdi and it handles well, is pretty damn nippy, build quality is superb, rides well, etc etc.
> 
> But it doesn't really excite me...


The nail has been hit squarely on the head. I have a 140 TDi Golf and I feel exactly the same!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

MickCTR said:


> The nail has been hit squarely on the head. I have a 140 TDi Golf and I feel exactly the same!


Yup it's strange i put it down to the fact that the engine only revs to 4500 and although it handles well there is little communication as to what the wheels are doing from neither the steering wheel or through the seat.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd say the Golf has reasonable steering feel and a half decent chassis to be honest. The chassis aint in the same leage as the CTR's but then they are 2 different animals. The 2 things I miss most are revs and noise . The noise really makes a big difference!


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

marcj said:


> iirc the e30 m3 was a left hooker only.


never been sure of the whole E series thing with bimmas, but if it is an E30 then its not an M3, should be left hooker, with big arches. sorry i have a gripe with people putting an M badge on a car that clearly isnt an M car, still lovely car though:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

pits said:


> never been sure of the whole E series thing with bimmas, but if it is an E30 then its not an M3, should be left hooker, with big arches. sorry i have a gripe with people putting an M badge on a car that clearly isnt an M car, still lovely car though:thumb:


If you want to be absolutely accurate there were no RHD E30 M3s built in germany however approx 60 E30 M3 were converted to RHD by BMW in the UK. But the sensible money is on this being a 325i replica! Still a lovely car though!


----------



## tminal (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine makes me smile :driver: best car I have ever had with great handling, RWD and good performance! (for me anyway)


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine always makes me smile 

2001 (E46) BMW 320i Saloon. 2.2 litre straight 6 engine, rear wheel drive, excellent handling, reasonable amount of grunt, 4-door practicality, and it scrubs up very well.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

My current A3 certainly does (another 1.8 T Sport..) but, this is going tomorrow to make for my S3 on Saturday afternoon/Sunday!! I CANT WAIT!

AS xyber says, every given chance I glare into the shop window as I'm driving passed..


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes mine does, i got a 2003 CTR and only had it 7weeks but its so much fun and i only use it weekends (have a van for work) so its even more enjoyable as i don't drive it that often :lol:


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Every time I start the TR up (4.0 lt v8 straight through exhaust) I grin and giggle like a teenager:lol::lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Need you ask??? 

Every time!  :car:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

pits said:


> is it a proper M3 though, sure they didnt make M3 in that series for uk market, and the one they did make had a wide arch kit on it,
> 
> mine does, not many estate cars you can throw aaround with confidence that the 4wd and the active rear diff is going to keep you going relativly straight


I don't think he's saying it's an M3 mate. As far as i know all E30 325 Sports came with an M badge due to the Mtech body kit on it... the badge doesn't say M3...


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

It does normally, but I've just took it for it's MOT. I might not be smiling when I have to pay up later.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Every time I start the TR up (4.0 lt v8 straight through exhaust) I grin and giggle like a teenager:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fk me - V8 power or what

Im sitting in my living room at 9 AM smiling so you must be lol


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

After it's had a bath - yes! 

Comfy recaro's, Nippy, and handles well 

However, it always breaks.


----------



## simon156 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine works for me ALFA 156 2.0TS


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

marcj said:


> iirc the e30 m3 was a left hooker only.


Correct. :thumb:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

i love my car, im smiling before i even get in it, its getting a few treats tomorrow fitted aswell


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes like a bloody fool :lol: Makes me grin and say fan fookin tastic when I get chance to plant the right foot as well  Old School Cool all the way.


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

YES ALWAYS!!! 

My 1st car didnt make me smile/giggle the way my new one does!!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Love it to bits.. washed it after work on Thursday, went to asda and as i came out i noticed atleast 2-3 people looking at as they went past (civic type r-cosmic grey)

Made me smile


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Probably cause I've driven so many different cars when I worked in the motor trade, I really dont get a thrill from them anymore. The present beemer comes close looks wise, but an automatic doesn't exactly let you examine corners like you'd want to and although it's nippy, doesn't have any real grunt. Silver cars look quite good even when they're not polished up so it doesn't turn the heads the way it probably deserves to. It's a very pleasurable drive, but no, maybe the next one.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Yes, all of our cars make us smile in different ways. A smile of happiness, and a smile of being proud, for example. Nothing like giving them a good detail, too, a third smile :wave:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, its a BMW e36 323i Sport Touring (Auto)

Because it was darned cheap, makes a great noise, and has loads of kit on it!

I've still got my 205 GTi aswell to put even bigger smiles across my face:thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine (New FIAT 500) makes both me, and other road users smile when I drive it.


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Teehee.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Press the Sport button on the Zed and it goes from smiles to uncontrolable laughter. 

Keep pushing the pedal to the kick down and the sound from the straight six just has me with the widest grin on my face!!!


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

In short , no.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (May 20, 2008)

Well Dazzo, you _know_ mine makes me smile - every single time I drive it.
It gets even better when some wee bawbag Corsa kiddie thinks he can out-drag me at the traffic lights. That really makes my day.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Being orange and turbo'd does add to the effect when driving my Megane. Also because its not a daily drive it still feels new and exciting every time I drive it!! Also feeling the turbo always










The Lupo is a different kinda fun though. Only about 115bhp but being a 1.4 and tiny its a right laugh. Also with the manifold, induction kit and stainless exhaust system it sounds mental and pops and bangs. Coilovers add to effect too -


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

That car bra looks awful lol.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

TeZ said:


> That car bra looks awful lol.


Come on Tez, don't beat about the bush.. tell him what you really think :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

TeZ said:


> That car bra looks awful lol.


Glad you think so! :wave:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

My Polo GTI is great. I know my gearbox will soon be on it's way out but it's worth it. Nippy, amazing spec, amazing looks, great handling and in general a very underrated and overlooked car


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

the beemer is nice and smooth but put ur foot down and the straight 6 sounds loverly! the mini however is noisy, bumpy, rattly but put ur foot down let the webber 45 dump some fuel and air in, the scream of the straight cut gearbox puts a grin on my face every time i drive it! oversize go kart really


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

I grin to myself everytime i press the loud pedal in the VR6 (especially with the de-catted Miltek system) - probably why my mpg is so sh1t lol.


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Only ever owned one car, a W reg 306 XSi 2.0, and I smile more now when I drive it that when I bought it, as I've grown to enjoy driving rather than seeing it as this horrid chore I had to do.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, every time, although sometimes i think life would be easier if i could treat a car as just a means to go from a to b


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

My current car (Ford Mondeo) doesnt make me smile... not even when i've spent the afternoon cleaning it... yes it looks good (well clean and shiny) but i dont enjoy driving it at all. It does everything i need just nothing i want, if you know what i mean.

The Octavia RS i had before made me smile everytime i drove it... they have got to be one of the most underated cars ever. Bit under steer'y on the standard tyres but i soon got that sorted. Few after market goodies from Jabba and away we go !

The R19 16v i had before that made me smile, not because it was a really sorted car or really that fast but because the suspension i had on it made it corner like a go cart... only FWD car i have owned that could be stuck into lift off oversteer and not go spinning off the road...


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

The Pug Gti-6 does have the grin factor untill i go to the pumps  But the noise all the way to 7200 RPM is heavenly

I'll miss the old gal' when she goes I'm after a Volvo V60 D5 SE :driver::thumb: Dave KG made my mind up, cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

I always wanted a GTi-6, but my XSi has been great fun! By the way, your car looks as good as new, Ant! :thumb: How many miles to a gallon do you think you get? Mine seems fine on motorway journeys, but I tend to do 20 short trips a week which ruins the mpg economy! You ever made any mods to your 6?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Yep Mine makes Me smile whenever I walk past it ! Especialy if the sun is out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................................


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Mine makes me smile everytime i look at it tbh. When i had my clio i didnt smile much at all


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

i smile when i bury the throttle and hold the back end


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm with Multipla Mick. After you've had a nice bike cars are never the same again.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Every time I start the TR up (4.0 lt v8 straight through exhaust) I grin and giggle like a teenager:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds freakin' awesome my friend!! :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mine does


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I would have to say a big yes!

Everytime I drive it, even just a few miles, it bring a smile then when I get out and have a look back at it when walking away it still brings a smile.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Richardjohn22, in response to your post

MPG round town is bad about 15 - 18 mpg if i'm lucky:doublesho. on a good long run "if" I am gentle and i mean gentle high 30's 36-38. But i like to drive it if you get my drift:thumb:


My pug is totally standard would like to put a stainless Exhaust on and possibly a K&N filter, but dont want to sound like a boy racer I'm a grandad twice over, I'm 31 my step daughter has two wonderfull kiddies which my wife and I adore:thumb: So the Volvo beckons


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mine makes me smile all the time! Especially when going fast round a corner, it sticks to the road like glue!


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

I cant drive past a window without taking a sneaky peek and i cant stop bloody washing it.:detailer:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

They don't call it a 'Skyline smile' for nothing :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Mazzie makes me always smile... gets lots of attention, a pain to keep clean...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

clarkie34 said:


> I cant drive past a window without taking a sneaky peek *and i cant stop bloody washing it*.:detailer:


Oh God, you haven't got that OCD have you? :lol: :lol: (just joking, mate - love your car btw)


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> They don't call it a 'Skyline smile' for nothing :thumb:


I know what you mean,i had one the same colour back in 2000 made me laugh every time i drove it.Sadly i wrote it off and to make matters worse got banned for being over the limit from the night before.That was a sad day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Volvo V50 T5? Umm... Dunno we aint booted it yet.

The 1.6 Focus? YES! Ecspecially when you get some lift off oversteer into it.

The ST220... Yeh great fun, handles superbly, goes like a bomb and sounds like a jet


----------



## SMV (Feb 6, 2007)

ive got a 19 yr old golf gti .Goes like hell makes handles well makes me smile non stop


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

My laguna does, i think it may be the whole new car thing, but its any excuse for a drive at the min


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ford puma, not the fastest car I've owned but makes me smile on the twisties


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

pooma said:


> Ford puma, not the fastest car I've owned but makes me smile on the twisties


Fiesta Zetec-s, again not the fastest car but handling is very good. Its currently kicking out 120bhp which is not too bad.


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

My little MX5 makes me smile every time I look at it 

Lovely little car to drive, and polish/wax lol.










All this and 19 yrs old too!!


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice to see petrol runs through the the veins of you guys:thumb:
Some bloody nice motors on show here too, i'll stick a pick of my beast up tmoz when i delete the lettering and numbers from the windows.


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Tazmaniandevil said:


> Well Dazzo, you _know_ mine makes me smile - every single time I drive it.
> It gets even better when some wee bawbag Corsa kiddie thinks he can out-drag me at the traffic lights. That really makes my day.


Tom! nice to see you here fella!

Don't stay too long as this place can empty your wallet at a rapid rate of knots:thumb:


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

i still have loads of looks on my mr2 and being not that many about and in the condition its in puts a smile on my face love driving her also, have owned the roadster and i still prefer my shape even though i loved that.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the Saab does when I put the roof down and the sun comes out - dogs nadgers - and the MG does as soon as it comes out of the garage and starts up - proper classic when a lovely noise and good old fashioned driving fun


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

It's not finished yet but every time she turns over it makes me happy to think it started as just a box of bits....


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

harddrive said:


>


I bet the wife went nuts when she came home and seen this in the living room lol


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> I bet the wife went nuts when she came home and seen this in the living room lol


Funny you should say that but we seperated about 2 months before I bought the kit car....

Not to sound horrible but I know what I would rather have


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

The V6 Mondeo does at times.

The Avanzato does a lot


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

every time 
especially on the twistys or at traffic lights when people find out its quicker than it looks :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Mine makes me smile every time i look at it, i smile even more when i drive it though!!


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Hi Richardjohn22, in response to your post
> 
> MPG round town is bad about 15 - 18 mpg if i'm lucky:doublesho. on a good long run "if" I am gentle and i mean gentle high 30's 36-38. But i like to drive it if you get my drift:thumb:
> 
> My pug is totally standard would like to put a stainless Exhaust on and possibly a K&N filter, but dont want to sound like a boy racer I'm a grandad twice over, I'm 31 my step daughter has two wonderfull kiddies which my wife and I adore:thumb: So the Volvo beckons


Nice to hear of someone who kept their GTi-6 original, a lot of people tend to do silly things to them! Only thing I've modified was my exhaust, with a Scorpion back box, which sounds v nice, and not boy racer-ish like a Magnex one. Your MPG sounds about right... in fact the 'gentle' MPH you're getting is good! :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine makes me smile when I see the national speed limit sign and of course country roads! :thumb: It dont like the daily grind, well it does but its prefers the bendy sort of road and thats when it makes me smile :driver:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

My car is an e30 325i sport, with "M-Tech" 2 bodykit.

Not M3, jus been fully reprayed, waiting to get it clean this weekend. will post pics soon


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

My Jaguar S type R still makes me smile, 434 bhp,cars soon look small in the rear view mirror when i give it some beans


----------



## i want an aero (Dec 1, 2007)

after driving my van i just love my car:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine makes it smile when I grab it by the throat and stick it into the twistys


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

dam yes every time I see him he makes me smile, and once I'm behind the wheel with the top down then the smiles go into overdrive.










mind when I get the foot down and tunes up in the mrs that has the same effect


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Everytime I settle into my 9000 Aero's seats it makes me smile, whats even better is the power delivery in top when I squeeze the go faster pedal


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

dazzo said:


> Does your car make you smile?


oh yes :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not particularly.


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Minis + Bends = Smiles


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Focus ST = very happy. i've always wanted one, and after 6 years of saving, its all come good!


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

M3 here, pretty much (realistic) dream car. Love her to bits and love driving her. Had nearly 2 years and she aint going anywhere for atleast another 2-3!!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

2wd cossie, need i say any more.


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Mazzie makes me smile all day long...


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Focus ST - absolutely love it, especially when going to the girlfriends in Scotland, those roads were made for the ST :driver:


----------



## ianmx5 (Aug 1, 2008)

My 1st post, great site BTW. I love my MK3 MX5


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Being young at the time (20) and driving a mildly modified SS commodore, I knew my next car just couldnt be any old car. And with petrol prices rising it wasnt an easy choice to sell up.

Though I couldnt be happier with my choice, a fun little 172 Clio Sport. This little hatch is just so rewarding to drive.

It's not the fastest car in world but there is just something about it that makes you smile everytime you drive it 

Below are pics of my current clio and my previous commodore.

P.S. ryandoc, your M3 is HOT!!!!


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

MX5Argie and ianmx5... very nice mx5's!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ianmx5 said:


> My 1st post, great site BTW. I love my MK3 MX5


WELCOME! :wave: - Nice looking car :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

makes me smile when its all nice and clean and i see the reflection in a shop window or something


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

911 carrera 4  definately makes me smile.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just got a mitshi GTO twin turbo,

makes me smile untill i see the fuel gauge :-(


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> 911 carrera 4  definately makes me smile.


[email protected] 

There would be something wrong if a car like that didnt make you smile


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Astra VXR Nurburgring Edition - only had it for 2 weeks but puts a big smile on my face just looking at it.Plus the pops and bangs from the exhaust make me laugh :lol:.

Before that had a mk2 MG ZS 180. had a 2.5 v6 and looked the dogs dangly bits


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I still really enjoy mine, it serves a multitude of purposes, on a long motorway run, it is quiet, no rattles, it is a nice place to be, just engage cruise control and off you go.

On country lanes it is great, it may be a diesel, but the KW coilovers and S4 brakes allow you to have a little more enjoyment than the standard wallowy suspension.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

nickvw said:


> Mine makes me smile every time i look at it, i smile even more when i drive it though!!


you interested in selling the reg?


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2008)

My MG ZR+ '03 33K First car and i think i will actually keep it forever i love it to bits!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

downesy said:


> [email protected]
> 
> There would be something wrong if a car like that didnt make you smile


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> you interested in selling the reg?


Just out of interest why would you want it ?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nate said:


> My MG ZR+ '03 33K First car and i think i will actually keep it forever i love it to bits!


You say that now.... wait til you drive a CAR! (ps I had the MG, good little car and made me smile at the time :thumb

I just got an older Afla and thats making me smile everytime I put the foot down.


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2008)

swordjo said:


> You say that now.... wait til you drive a CAR! (ps I had the MG, good little car and made me smile at the time :thumb
> 
> I just got an older Afla and thats making me smile everytime I put the foot down.


Makes me smile so im happy!  What Alfa you got, ive always been a fan of them?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Nate said:


> Makes me smile so im happy!  What Alfa you got, ive always been a fan of them?


Yeah mine did too for the 6 months I had it and got bored! (the start of the slippery slope to a new car or 2 a year!

Just got a 146 2.0 twin spark... not the quickest about or the best looking but it's got something about it when you drive it. Makes a great noise too.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Current car (the wife's) Renault Scenic 2...










....hell NO!!

But when I used to have one of these...










...Oh my god YES!! YES!! YES!!

One day I got a feeling that I will get another one... :thumb:


----------



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

every time i take the covers off and realise that its not 25 years old, you bet it makes me smile, and when i park it in town its like a greasy fingerprint magnet drawing people to the windows!!


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

xyber said:


> I look forward to driving mine home from work every night and every chane I get to look at it in a shop front reflection id do and grin like a loon every time


so im not the only one that does this  it can be a bit distracting at times :driver:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

bigsi said:


> every time i take the covers off and realise that its not 25 years old, you bet it makes me smile, and when i park it in town its like a greasy fingerprint magnet drawing people to the windows!!


Lovely looking car, one of my all time favourites. That interior is spotless! :thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Well after the 300bhp RWD 200sx I used to drive I was expecting my Leon Cupra to be pretty dull in comparison but I admit its a damn good car... bit too easy to drive quickly without much effort (the reason the Wife loves it) and now its polished up properly it certainly looks the part.

So does it make me smile - Yeah it does... usually when coming out of a roundabout at full chat...


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a Passat TDI, and a SEAT Ibiza Cupra TDI. The Ibiza Cupra TDI make me smile occasionally, but nothing like the same way my Ford Racing Puma used to, popping and banging away, not to mention trail braking so to work the LSD and achieve hidious cornering speeds, later to have your neck broken by the motosport Alcon 4pots.

What a car.










But then, the Focus RS over welsh mountains was so natural!










Two of Ford's finest, in my opinion










My god they made me smile! Legends!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

bigsi said:


> every time i take the covers off and realise that its not 25 years old, you bet it makes me smile, and when i park it in town its like a greasy fingerprint magnet drawing people to the windows!!


She is beauty :doublesho


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My 306 does make me smile, especailly through the twisty bits. The F1's have made such a difference compared to the p6000's. In the wet it was almost dangerous IMO with the p6000's. 

Only downsides are the power 113bhp isnt a lot for heavy car and doesnt reutrn a good mpg to justify. Its also prety poor at motorway driving as 70mph is at 3.5k rpm, it could really do with 6th gear.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

When its Clean yes, i think its the like new feeling, The Clio is not fast but the rubbish tyres i had when i had the 182 alloys on where poor, Continentals are average for grip but wear out quick on the country roads, my new Toyo Proxes TR-1's are legendary they transform the car. i used to drive past a place in preston that had a mirror like window surface, couldnt resist looking.


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

I may only have an astra (put it together myself though to my own specification lol) and I love her to bits, probably more so because I built her, she always puts a smile on my face, especially because I love my music and I love my sound system, so I can listen to good music in my own little environment without annoying anyone else (astras have good sound proofing lol) The performance isn't too shabby either, but a lot of the fun comes from flinging her around the twisties on abandoned back roads that I know like the back of my hand, particularly as I have had so many mk3's for so long that I know exactly where their limits are and how far they can be pushed.

TBH much as I love my current car, having actually done so much with it myself, and whenever I get in it it feels so right, I still love the feeling of putting my foot down and actully getting OOMPH (my last two 1.4 astra's and my $hitroen diesel work van just don't) but at the same time she's just not *AS* lovable as my other two favourites.

My dad's saab ( http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144252 ) I have known since I was about 5 years old, I grew up with that car sharing my life, and the day came when my first astra was off the road being sick (as it was fond of doing) and I was stuck on how to get to work. Dad just said "you can borrow the old girl" I was shocked, and slightly scared. I had just turned 25, and that is the reason I suppose he thought that my time had come to try her out, as I was insured to drive any vehicle with owner's permission by that point, but the very thought of getting behind the wheel of my dad's pride and joy made me very nervous indeed!

He took me out in it and showed me how to drive her, her quirks and how you had to handle the turbo (no boost until temp guage in the green etc) then told me to take over, guided me about a bit, made me get my foot down so that he knew I was confident with the power, then let me loose.

The first few das I was $hitting bricks that I'd do something wrong, but got used to her (LHD as well lol) Whem I came back to driving her after a few years gap at the end of last year the instant I got in the driver's seat it just felt *right* somehow. She was mine, and everything about her is just so intuitive, 25 year old but at the same time so many mod cons, but still raw driveability, you feel every inch of the road and the steering is so responsive, so she just goes exactly where you want her, she hugs the curves and the kick you get when the turbo goes into boost puts a grin on your face every time. I can best describe it that she dances with the road, the epitome of sporty elegance, she's thrilling yet relaxing to drive and it all feels so natural like she's just a (considerably more athletic) extension of your own body - her moves mirror my moves, and I feel the whole road back through her. You can flick her about and she'll respond without hesitation, it's like riding a dressage horse (but without the temper tantrums!)

No matter how many times I drive her, every time I sit behind that wheel I relax and a smile comes over my face, every time the turbo kicks in the easy smile turns into a grin as I see the surprised BMW/audi driver dissappear in the rear view, taken unawares by the innocent looking old saab. I doubt we'd get far in a flat out race but they certainly never expect to be overtaken or kept up with.

When I handed the keys over to my dad after the long months of restoration and driving her from the north east of england to the depths of france, it felt like a real wrench, it was so difficult to let go, but I had to keep reminding myself - he loves her as much as I do and he's had her for 25 years, she's his lady and I know he's perfectly capable of looking after her (although I hope I didn't insult him by the £100 worth of meguiars cleaning products and 2 pages of typed instructions on how to care for her freshly painted bodywork) It was really difficult to let go, but someday, eventually, she'll come back to me. I miss being able to open the garage and see her sitting there looking so damn sexy, shining, gleaming, poised for action. Every time I parked up and as someone else said, turn to see her glinting in the sun from a different angle, I'd just have to stand and stare in awe. People must have thought me very odd as I kept getting out of my car then walk away, stop, then turn and gaze at it again lol

Before the saab the only car I truly loved so much was Erica my '69 SIIA land rover, she certainly didn't do fast, she was heavyweight, no power steering, no synchromesh on 1st and 2nd, you needed bodybuilder muscled-legs to keep the clutch down for any length of time (stop-go tailbacks were agony at first!), the seats don't adjust (but luckily for me appeared to be designed specifically around someone 5'8" tall) but every time I drove her not only did *I* smile, but other people smiled back at you - not even the saab got that reaction.

Everywhere you went (slowly) people, particuarly ANYONE in a defender or series landy, smiled and waved, and it just made you feel good. She stood out in a car park - at college the student car park was full of corsas, saxos, fiestas, novas (before novas became cool and retro and were still just slightly naff lol) and then there was this hulking great big antiquated beast looming over all of them as if she'd crush them undertyre if she could.

So I'd walk towards the car park and see my beloved car - ALL MINE, all paid for myself with my own savings, not bought by my parents, sitting there standing out like a sore thumb, being different! (in fact my parents got my elder sister 3 cars - a renault 9, which her ex took off her and sold when he gave her a mercedes, then dumped her and kept the merc, so when she came back to live at home they bought her a renault 5, soon she complained it was too small and slow, so they gave her their old H reg V8i discovery LHD, then she complained that that cost too much in petrol so she part-exed it for a polo) I bought my landy with my own savings (as they wouldn't get me one), then I took out a small bank loan to buy my first astra, was forced to sell my beloved landy, then sold the astra at a loss, worked hard and bought my 2nd astra, again sold at a loss, then worked hard and bought my current astra. The only vehicle my parents have got me so far is a 3rd hand Y reg citroen C15 van for my business, which I need to pay them back for.

The only reason I had to sell her is that I couldn't afford to commute to work in a thirsty 2 1/4 litre petrol getting about 15 to 20mpg (on a good day, downhill with a tailwind lol) so I got the astra as a commuter runabout, but then money got very tight and one car had to go, unfortunately logically that had to be Erica. I now wonder how wise that move was - she cost next to nothing to insure, nothing at all to tax, was dead simple to repair, spare parts are EVERYWHERE and dirt cheap or free, surely that might have offset the petrol? I don't know, but I do regret it. I cried my eyes out when I said goodbye to her and ever since I have wanted her back. Bloody astras are not tax exempt, not *as* cheap to insure and although cheaper on fuel, cost more to repair and aren't as basic in design due to all that bloody modern electrical stuff

Every time I see a landy I just want to close my eyes and remember all the fun I had with Erica, taking her to horse shows and sitting on the roof for a good view, picking up my orphaned baby horse in the back, all the students we used to pack in there (record for a SWB I reckon - 11 plus a wheelchair!)

I'll get another one one day, but I really really want it to be HER.

I found this on the retro rides forum though, and I love the sentiment:

Full thread (with other people's thoughts) at http://retrorides.proboards86.com/in...3972 0&page=1

But I'll copy and paste the first one for you:
posted by Alistairk

*"I love my car.

I think one of the most important things about owning a car is that as soon as you sit down behind the wheel you feel "yeah", even before you turn the key there is a sense of excitment of the coolness which is about to transpire as you roll out in your sweet ride. As you drive, it should put a smile on your face. Thats the point in owning a car. Not 0-60, not MPG, not option lists, redidual values and depreciation curves... Its the smiles per mile ratio.

So this morning as I wheeled my Sedan DeVille (already known as the "Soddin' Devil" by my chums) I set to thinking what it is about that old hulk which puts a smile on my face and a song in my heart... As lets face it, on the surface of things its just a cumbersome old banger beloved of little old ladies with blue rinse hair dos and retired bank middle managers with nasty plaid golf trousers when new and performance and general utility were never high on the spec for the designers...

I love the ride. Its not the softest or most insulated ride I ever drove - that acollade must fall to the Citroen XM, its not the most "quality" car I ever owned, that laurel rests on the bonce of the Rover P5B, but theres just something about the way it rides, handles and moves which is "right". The way it goes from dead silent at high vacuum cruise to the gentle bobba-dobba-bobba-dob of the V8 engine coming off idle as you squeeze the big heavy throttle pedal... I love the way that as you pull away the car seems to rise up like a hydrofoil coming out of the water and the way that just driving round an NCP car park is a symphony of tyre screeches just like on Starsky & Hutch...

Theres even something vaguely reassuring about the simplicity of the dash - "full instrumentation" old skool Cadillac style means speedo and fuel... Nothing else there to distract you (except on mine the instant MPG readout and temperature gauge - thats cabin temp/outside air temp not engine coolant temp - my God why would anyone want to know what the engine coolant temperature is????)

I also love its bigness. Other people seem afraid of its bigness. And its squareness. But I love it. It just says a big "dash-off" to the world in general, and as for aerodynamics? puuhhhlease. The air just better get the motherdashing way out of my motherdashing way. Thats how it is when you drive a big old Cadillac.

"ooh, its very big" they say. "Yes, how observant you are" I respond. "I'm so glad you pointed that out to me because lets face it I feel like a right prat now having bought a 7 foot wide 20 foot long car and been under the misapprehension that it was about the same size as a Focus..."

The other one I get is "I don't know how you can drive a car so big!!" Usually from somewhat feeble guys who drive little "economy" cars and I prefer to refer to as the Un-Manly. To which I have to reply "Because I am Akku. I am GOD. Your weak car-fu offends me and I shall crush you like the ant you are, Fiesta driving wuss! You are un-man and I am your master, fear my perimeter frame chassis! Temble in AWE at the majesty of my chrome bumpers which each have more metal in them than your pathetic monocoque does! Haha! Tremble at my single figure fuel economy and prostrate yourself in abject terror at my upright hood ornament which could disembowel a rhinocerous in a frontal impact!!!!"

In fact, what I actually say, in actual spoken words is "Meh, its just a car, you drive it, you know". But the meaning is the same. And I have perfected a barely discernable sneer and shrug routine to go with. Just for the full effect of understatement. You dig.

I think its vitally impotant to love your car. Lifes too short for boring rides. So lets hear it for your car. You don't have to tell it you love it,that would just be plain weird, but you should tell us why you love it. Thats just guy talk.

So lets hear about it... "*

see the replies at : http://retrorides.proboards86.com/in...3972 0&page=1

Kirsty


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Tyrrell said:


> Just out of interest why would you want it ?


last three digits of my phone number and a labrador owner


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

na, i hate mine


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

HC1001 said:


> The Fab always puts a grin on my face...........


I agree!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I think Kirsty is up there with Dave KG for the longest posts awards! Everyones a monester :lol:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

^^^ surely that deserves recognition as the longest reply to a topic in DW history - i've seen dissertations shorter than that!


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

Great answer scrapchallenge:thumb:


----------



## ryandoc (Jun 22, 2008)

> downesy
> 
> Below are pics of my current clio and my previous commodore.
> 
> P.S. ryandoc, your M3 is HOT!!!!


Thanks Downesy, I started with a 325i Sport 3 series then jumped to the M3. It's a hell of a machine. Costs me a small fortune but she's my one excess!! 

You've had a couple of nice cars yourself there, they look well looked after as well. And awesome pics!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've just booked next week off to read that post! :lol:

(only messing, Kirsty - nice post )


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes my car(s) make me smile.

The Evo because its quick and great fun

and

The Passat (tdi) because its comfy and very economical (compared to the above)


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Yup, it was a great post Kirsty, but just one thing... stop saying you've 'only' got an Astra!!! It's yours, you've put a lot of hard work into it, be proud of it woman... alright?







Consider yourself told :lol:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't stand for that Kirsty... don't let an OAP tell you off! :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Don't stand for that Kirsty... don't let an OAP tell you off! :lol:


:doublesho I saw that you saucy sod







:lol:


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

xyber said:


> I look forward to driving mine home from work every night and every chane I get to look at it in a shop front reflection id do and grin like a loon every time


Thought it was me who looked in shop windows at the reflection


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Love driving it and love spending as much time and money as i possibly can


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Wax-It said:


> Thought it was me who looked in shop windows at the reflection


Woohoo I do this too!


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

My car makes me grin like a school kid every time i start it up, driving nigh on 700BHP hard dislodges internal organs :doublesho 

Now were did my spleen go?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

My car makes me smile but also gives me nightmares trying to get it perfect and to my vision..


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I think Kirsty is up there with Dave KG for the longest posts awards! Everyones a monester :lol:


hehe sorry! I just wanted to get my feelings down, and alistairK's post on retro really struck a chord with me, it's what it's all about (plus bloody funny to boot) :thumb:



adb said:


> ^^^ surely that deserves recognition as the longest reply to a topic in DW history - i've seen dissertations shorter than that!






dazzo said:


> Great answer scrapchallenge:thumb:


:thumb: thanks



Pit Viper said:


> I've just booked next week off to read that post! :lol:
> 
> (only messing, Kirsty - nice post )


:lol: hehe sorry 



Multipla Mick said:


> Yup, it was a great post Kirsty, but just one thing... stop saying you've 'only' got an Astra!!! It's yours, you've put a lot of hard work into it, be proud of it woman... alright?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*saultes* yes sir! :lol: its just it's not the most exciting of cars compared to what many people on here have, but I do have a passion for them, but there are always some people (even on astra forums believe it or not) who hate on mk3 astras and belive them to be unworthy of any attention. 



swordjo said:


> Don't stand for that Kirsty... don't let an OAP tell you off! :lol:


...too late!



Multipla Mick said:


> :doublesho I saw that you saucy sod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now now boys! 

thanks for the kind words lads 

Kirsty


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The Audi A4 doesnt i love it to bits but i wouldnt say it makes me smile...now the 205 GTI on the other hand....she never ceases to make me grin....it has so much personality totally unlike any modern car!

My R1200GS makes me smile too though!!!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Just bought a 55 plate ST220, haven't stopped smiling yet!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Evan the thought of taking delivery of my S1 has already made me smile, and that's before taking ownership of it and driving it. It will be more of a grin like this


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

The noise of my F-150 makes me smile every time I fire it up and I love the looks of it - but it's a big heavy truck so driving dynamics are secondary.
My work truck is actually more fun to drive as it has the new 5.0 with 360bhp and can shift pretty well for a big lump. Puts a grin on my face when I have to floor it to get around someone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow a 6 year old thread dig up !!, where do people find these threads ?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

In a word, yes my cars do make me smile. 

My Inferno Megane 225 is sentimental and ridiculously pampered but I love it, it makes me smile just owning it let alone the rare ocassion I drive it. Still feels like a very special car to me.

My Twingo 133 Gordini is like a little go-kart but with climate control and leather seats. A luxury kinda go-kart and a right laugh. A car you can drive day to day, get the most from without driving like a tool. 

My Megane 225 Trophy is my daily driver and puts a smile on my face every single time I drive it. It's subtle but turns the right heads, handles and grips brilliantly and with 265ish-bhp surprises a lot of other cars who think it's, 'Just a Megane'.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

How do threads get dug up from 2008 :lol:

But Yes mine does even though its sitting in the garage. Every time I walk in there I smile


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

My car would have made me smile more in 2008, it had less rust then


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes it does, it's ****ing awesome.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Over 7 years into ownership, my S60 now has nearly 200k on the clock and I still smile when driving it... it is still so comfy and relaxed, still hauls in big miles effortlessly. Love it :thumb::driver:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I like my car . Its simple to work on and gets me to work and back . All it needs to be . Shame its slow but it is good on fuel . So you have to weigh it up


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

It's small, it's French and has RS in it's name - of course it makes me smile!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

No, I'm sick of my car.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes it makes me smile 

A lot of the time it makes me want to cry though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup sure does


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Not like it did when I first had it - I'm afraid the smile has worn off with mine.....hence the reason I'm looking for another motor :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Skoda Superb estate. I love her to bits, always makes me smile (especially when I see an Audi A6 Avant and know the list price of it), comfy, reliable, tardis like interior that swallows all my car cleaning stuff with absolute ease and still able to close the rear shelf blind and have full use of the rest of the interior cabin. 
There is so much I love about her I can't help put smile and feel protective over.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AS_BO said:


> It's small, it's French and has RS in it's name - of course it makes me smile!


Snap!!

Our new RS Clio just sounds beaut when you floor it in RS mode. The exhaust note really knocks spots of the Meg RS250 we previously had.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The mpg makes me smile but that's about it


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

yep, love it


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yussss 

My old seat ibiza was great on fuel, the torque was fun but it just didn't like corners. This car bloody loves them, SO fun. When opening it up it just sounds epic too

IMG_20140708_200405 by dann2707, on Flickr


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

2014 Fiesta ST, first hot hatch and its a riot to drive. Had some great cars for different reasons, economy mainly while i was younger and now at a stage to enjoy something a bit quicker and very economical for the power, cheap to tax and insure... what more could i ask for! I thought my dads Golf 1.4 TSI 170 was quick and had hard suspension, the fiesta maybe only slightly faster but the suspension is much firmer and not to everyones taste but it makes you enjoy every second behind the wheel on empty country lanes.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Whenever I get chance to go for a joyride I come back smiling from ear to ear. Likes to drink, but I rarely do many miles. My first car that I never plan on selling.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Probably the last car I will ever own due to health issues so I made it the best I could get, a Mercedes SLK.

It has a 3 litre engine with the performance you'd expect from a car the size of a shoe box with an engine that big, shame the engine is restricted to 155 mph but as I will never get anywhere near its limits it isn't worth doing anything about that. (The problem with getting old and having to many health problems ensures I remain a coward )

Basically I want performance (within limits) economy (I get over 30mpg in general use and a lot more on a run!) open air motoring (The beauty of an open topped convertible) and jaw dropping looks (Which I think it has in spades, I love the "F1" front end)

Does it make me smile, too true it does, and according to the wife she feels like she is someone special every time we go out in the SLK. It's a dream car in many respects and while it took almost 2 years to find the right one to buy I think I got lucky in the end. The funny thing is even though the market price seems to have dropped significantly since I bought my car it doesn't bother me at all, I intend to drive it for as long as possible and after I am not around hopefully the wife will enjoy driving the SLK instead of being a passenger in it all the time.










PS More pictures can be seen  here but its had even more time spent on the finish now and hopefully it looks even better now than it did when I took those pictures.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Every car I've had has made me smile to a greater or lesser extent. 

Even the surreal time I had a loan car from an Indy garage. When I went to collect mine and hand their keys back it was like they wanted me to keep it. It was a dog rough Renault 5 but I was practically laughing the whole time I had it.

Guess I just love cars


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just look forward to taxing my Corsa ltd edtion £20 makes me chuckle


----------

